# Visa Req. for Retired Vs. Working Person



## DayDreamer (Mar 21, 2010)

My goal is to move to Thailand in 2 years. I would like to teach English yet I am not sure if I want to continue to work.

The requirements for Thai visas are lenghty and interesting, yet I receive feedback from blogs about the requirements for the working ex-pat and the retired ex-pat and they are different. One blog said retired ex-pats do not have to renew their Visa. I find that difficult to believe. 

I would appreciate knowing from expats living in Thailand.

Kathy


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

Retirement visa means you can not legally work - there is no exceptions to this rule. If you come on a work visa n(or looking for work visa ) "B" or "O" then you can work but need a work permit for it to be legal (many teachers here are NOT legal of course as they teach with out WP, but that bis another story perhaps).

To qualify nor a teaching job with a work permit, you will require a TEFL (or equivalent) plus a degree and be a native English speaker. Although for schools in the sticks you may get away with just a TEFL and English as a second language.

The visa requirement is not lengthy, it is very quick if you have the required qualifications.


----------



## DayDreamer (Mar 21, 2010)

*Retired Expats.*

Well, I must read up on the Visas. When a person is retired, do they have to renew the Visa each 90 days? That seems extreme for 'older' folks, but then that may be the way it is.



KhwaamLap said:


> Retirement visa means you can not legally work - there is no exceptions to this rule. If you come on a work visa n(or looking for work visa ) "B" or "O" then you can work but need a work permit for it to be legal (many teachers here are NOT legal of course as they teach with out WP, but that bis another story perhaps).
> 
> To qualify nor a teaching job with a work permit, you will require a TEFL (or equivalent) plus a degree and be a native English speaker. Although for schools in the sticks you may get away with just a TEFL and English as a second language.
> 
> The visa requirement is not lengthy, it is very quick if you have the required qualifications.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2010)

DayDreamer said:


> Well, I must read up on the Visas. When a person is retired, do they have to renew the Visa each 90 days? That seems extreme for 'older' folks, but then that may be the way it is.



No, it's a 12 month visa, but you still have to report to your local immigration office every 90 days...



> Having been in the Kingdom up to a maximum of 90 days from issue of the “O-A” visa, applicants must report themselves to the Thai Immigration Bureau concerned and every 90 days there after. Alternatively they can report by post by completing Form TH-47 which can be obtained at the Thai Immigration Bureau.
> 
> After staying in the Kingdom for one year and wishing to extend the stay, this can also be done by submitting anapplication to the Thai Immigration Bureau and by showing documents to confirm your financial status meets therequirements (65k baht monthly income or 800k baht lumpsum in Thai bank – subject to alteration without notice).


Note the part that says you can report by post. I think the reporting is mainly to confirm that you are still at the same address...


----------



## Acid_Crow (May 11, 2009)

I may be wrong on this, but I believe that a work-visa only allows you to stay in the country aslong as you are employed. So when you stop working, you need to head for home and apply for a retirement visa.

So if you are retireing here, it would be better to get that visa right away.


----------

